# Any cats that are less allergy provoking need rehoming?



## fletcherkay (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, I have been looking for a number of breeds that are said to be less likely to cause allergies. siberian, bengal and russian blue. The only way I seem to be able to find one of these is to buy a kitten but I am out of the house for 6 hours a day and don't think this would be fair to a little kitten. Does anyone have any ideas or know of any that might need a new and loving home with a big garden near Brighton?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

fletcherkay said:


> Hi, I have been looking for a number of breeds that are said to be less likely to cause allergies. siberian, bengal and russian blue. The only way I seem to be able to find one of these is to buy a kitten but I am out of the house for 6 hours a day and don't think this would be fair to a little kitten. Does anyone have any ideas or know of any that might need a new and loving home with a big garden near Brighton?


You could try Bengal Rehoming or other Rehoming Centres. Think you should be able to find links online.

Also Pets4Homes also often have adult Bengals etc to rehome when they come to the end of their breeding life. Some of them are only 1-2 years old.

Also many Rescue Centres do have adult pedigree cats sometimes available.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was earlier looking at the Bengal Cat Club to recommend to someone else. Don't know if he would suit you, or you him, but what about Rowan who appears to be at the Haywards Heath Cats Protection Centre which isn't too far from you.

The Bengal Cat Club 2011 Website: Home of the Bengals in the UK and Worldwide:http://www.bengalcatclub.co.uk/


----------

